# Long Term Rent in Santa Cruz, Tenerife



## kombikneelo (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello and thank you to everyone who contributes to this forum. We've been reading the info with great interest. 

Our family of three (hubby, wife + 11 year old) were wondering if someone would kindly supply us with current estimates of a long term rental in the above area. We have no great expectations nor stipulations - other than hoping to live as cheaply as possible for as long as possible. We noticed on a real estate link there is a 2-bedroom in the vicinity for 500 euro a month - is that very cheap / normal / unusual?

Are long term rentals scarce in this area? Would like to make sure research is up to date and any extra tips would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try this link

pisos para alquilar en santa cruz de tenerife - Buscar con Google


----------



## kombikneelo (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you for that


----------

